# Shampoo



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I made the shampoo from the liquid soap book . Its nice but nothing that makes you go WOW . I still like my GM soap bars better .

If you were going to make a shampoo "liquid" what oils would you use ?

Patty


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Almond for one. think Barb put a recipe up in the recipe section for me a while back. 

Yep she did and she uses 
coconut oil 
castor oil 
jojoba oil


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2008)

Were in the recipe section?

Emily


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

Here you go Dawn, it was a few recipes down from the top 

MRFBarbara
Post subject: Conditioning Shampoo 

37 oz coconut oil 
9 oz castor oil 
4 oz jojoba oil 

13 oz potassium hydroxide 
39 oz distilled water 

Follow basic liquid soap making instructions 

Some excellent additives for shampoos 

Borax: excellant emulsifier, detergent, lather stabilizer, and thickening agent 

EO's: Lavender, Rosemary, and Clary sage are herbs that condiiton hair and stimulate hair growth 

Glycerin: One oz added to a pound of shampoo is excellant moisturizer and conditioner that creates shiny lustrous hair 

Olive Oil: extremely gentle and moisturizing, sweet almond oil works the same way 

Sulfonated Castor oil: 2 teaspoons to a pound of shampoo adds richness and emolience. 

Sondra, just cut liquid in half and at the end of the cook add your goat milk to your formula.... works great..


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh thanks!! I meant were *is* the recipe section... SORRY but THANKS! You know those times you type the WRONG thing???
Emily


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry I wasn't sure what you needed :blush The recipe section is a sticky located about the regular soap posts, clear as mud 

Christy


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2008)

OH my gosh I'm SOO sorry! :blush I didn't LOOK there... :blush
Thanks....
Emily.........who feel's REALLY stupid!!!! :blush :blush2 :sigh


----------

